# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Bot] D2R - PindleBot

## ctrlaltdefeat

Free trial, instructions, pricing, etc. 
Discord Server:
PindleBot xoxo

----------


## hllast

fcking scamer. dont buy...

----------


## hllast

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...bot-hamer.html here u go

----------


## TheSirC

This is a scam

----------

